#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Topography για iPhone

## tazoulinis

Μετρήστε τα οικόπεδα σας με το κινητό σας. Οι συντεταγμένες δίνονται σε ΕΓΣΑ87. Αποστολή με email   του dxf και του kml των μετρήσεων σας. 
Και πολλα πολλα αλλά.....

--- 15.06.2017 ---
Η εφαρμογή είναι πολύ χρήσιμη για Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς , Αρχιτέκτονες ,   τοπογράφους , και σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τη μέτρηση μιας  επιφάνειας  (γεωτεμαχίου, οικοπέδου κτλ) ή για την μετατροπή των  συντεταγμένων της  σε UTM ΕΓΣΑ87.

Αυτή η εφαρμογή επιτρέπει στους χρήστες να :
1. Να μετατρέψουν τις συντεταγμένες ( x , y ) στο UTM ΕΓΣΑ87 Datum
2. Να υπολογίσουν το εμβαδόν ενός πολυγώνου σε τετραγωνικά μέτρα (m2)
3.  Να στείλουν τις παραπάνω μετρήσεις μέσω e-mail σε μορφή αρχείου  [dxf].  Το αρχείο DXF μπορεί να ανοίξει σε MAC ή PC από οποιαδήποτε cad  εφαρμογή  όπως το Autocad.
4. Να στείλουν τις παραπάνω μετρήσεις μέσω σε  e-mail σε μορφή αρχείου  [ΚΜL]. Το αρχείο KML μπορεί να ανοίξει σε MAC ή  PC ή στο iPhone από την  εφαρμογή GoogleEarth.

Οι μετρήσεις που  αναφέρονται παραπάνω μπορεί να προέρχονται όχι μόνο  από τη τοποθέτηση  του iPhone σε κάθε κορυφή της επιφάνειας που θέλουμε  να μετρήσουμε, αλλά  και από απόσταση, βρίσκοντας την επιφάνεια που μας  ενδιαφέρει από τον  χάρτη της εφαρμογής μας και επιλέγοντας τις κορυφές  της. Οι χρήστες  μπορούν επίσης να έχουν τελικές μετρήσεις τους,  εισάγοντας τις  συντεταγμένες είτε σε ΕΓΣΑ87 Datum ή το γεωγραφικό  πλάτος και το  γεωγραφικό μήκος σε δεκαδικούς βαθμούς.


Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.topography.gr/

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/topo...622591557?mt=8

----------

